
Show HN: A friendly conversational tool to ask for feedback and replace webforms - GKessels
https://quriobot.com/
======
GKessels
Hi guys! After doing projects for the larger customers, we have build a
platform which enables everyone to build a friendly bot to ask for feedback
and to replace web forms like contact pages. We are very curious for your
feedback and were hoping you'd want to give the platform a go! :)

------
JoeAltmaier
Looks nice. It asked me how I found it - and HN wasn't an option. Is it
possible to have the user enter info freehand? The list-choice questions can
miss things.

~~~
GKessels
Thanks Joe. It is indeed possible to have the user enter info freehand but
that functionality is not build in that example bot. Should have done that in
will do it now!:)

